# Jessi Slaughter is the reason I have lost hope in humanity.



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 16, 2010)

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/kerligirl13

Tumblr: http://jessislaughter.tumblr.com/

OH MY LAWD!

I don't know what to say...
She is an 11 year old girl, and just LOOK AT THE WAY SHE ACTS.

She has a lip piercing, she swears constantly, and apparently she is getting the police involved because she has been getting "hate comments" on youtube.

Who would seriously let their 11 year old daughter do this?

Her parents are even supporting her. O.O"

In her most recent video, she was crying while saying "IT DOESN'T PHASE ME". Then part of her Dad got on camera and started screaming stuff like "DON'T HATE ON MY LITTLE GIRL. WE ARE RECORDING ALL YOUR HATE COMMENTS AND WE WILL TAKE IT THE POLICE".

... Did I mention that she's an 11 year old girl?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 16, 2010)

BRBRBRBBRBBRBBRBRBBRBR
RBBRBRBBRBRBBRBRBR
BRBRBRBBRBRBBRBRBRBRBBRBRB


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 16, 2010)

She's messed up, but I guess I am too...

I have one thing to say to her: :fp


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 16, 2010)

but shes more pretty than you, and will make a brain slushie...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 16, 2010)

"Ello Im Jessi Toxic Slaughter. I Can Be A ***** In The Ass If I Want To. Im Scenekore And Its Siq! Im Bi. I ♥ Pandas! I LOVE The Band Blood On The Dance Floor! Im Taken By Mah Lovely Death Matt. I Listen To Techno,Raver,Crunkcore And Screamo. Im In A Band Called Girls Get Druged! *I Party Till I Pass Out And I **** Till I Bleed.* Im Meh and Only Me I Cant Be Tamed"


----------



## aronpm (Jul 16, 2010)

"If you haven't got anything nice to say about my daughter keep your mouth shout"

She shows no respect to herself (re: hawkmp4's post). I see no reason why people should say 'nice things' about her. What a ****ing slut.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 16, 2010)

[rage]


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 16, 2010)

To be clear- I have NOTHING against emos or hardcore or scene or WHATEVER she wants to call herself (I abhor the music, but I have nothing against the people).
I have nothing against non-straight people. 

I am just saddened that someone can hold so little respect for themselves, and at such a young age.

I wish the best for her...


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 16, 2010)

What a shnora.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 16, 2010)

I just thought of a perfect rule for her to follow: DON'T READ THE COMMENTS!

Genius, right? Bet that NONE of you thought of that! HAHA!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 16, 2010)

Best 

Troll

EVER!


----------



## brunson (Jul 16, 2010)

Where's Jim when you need him??? http://www.youtube.com/kerligirl13#p/a/u/0/dE0hqynMkTg


----------



## metal_cuber (Jul 16, 2010)

hjahahaha im getting sick of these poser emo people,i used to be really gothic/ emo i guess and i know alot of people who are but im sick of the people who do it just for attention


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks for showing me this...made me sick...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 16, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I just thought of a perfect rule for her to follow: DON'T READ THE COMMENTS!
> 
> Genius, right? Bet that NONE of you thought of that! HAHA!


Or better yet just disable them.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 16, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Best
> 
> Troll
> 
> EVER!



I think she might literally be a _troll...._


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## DaijoCube (Jul 16, 2010)

This girl is going to laugh when she sees that at 50 years old...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 16, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> This girl is going to laugh when she sees that at 50 years old...



Or even in 5 years.

As an aside, you have, in your sig, your 3x3 NL as better than your lucky time...


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 16, 2010)

She doesn't even cuss right... it sounds awkward when she does it, like someone happy to be doing it and that just ruins it...

She ruins my peace of mind.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah im sure the police are going to file all the MAC address' and arrest the people leaving hate comments.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 16, 2010)

The Jo Bros. do not approve!


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 16, 2010)

Mario Bros > Jo. Bros


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 16, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Mario Bros > Jo. Bros



Oh, everyone knows that.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 16, 2010)

She's complaning and crying over the Internet.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 16, 2010)

This actually reminds me of;
ChristianU2UBER ("don't call me a homo" kid)
CopperCab ("gingers have souls")


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 16, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> This actually reminds me of;
> ChristianU2UBER ("don't call me a homo" kid)
> CopperCab ("gingers have souls")









>CopperCab ("gingers have souls")


HAHAHAHAHA, i remember that guy. Oh wow.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 16, 2010)

How the hell is this kid only 11 years old?!?! That means she was born in '99? Jesus Christ. How does she even have parents? Seriously, if her parents cared about her at all, they wouldn't even let her have this Youtube account. Don't they realize that in this day and age, you can screw up your professional future if you make a reputation on the internet of doing stupid stuff like this? SMFH. Her generation is so lost it's not even funny. 


"If you can't like, realize that, and stop hating, then you know what? I'll pop a gloc in your mouth, and make a brain slushee" :fp

I think this is her future: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubfWnIid5J8


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh god, Millionaires.

So bad, they're popular. Dx


----------



## Edward (Jul 16, 2010)

That poor girl!





I will not have it!


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 16, 2010)

I feel like making a 12 page long rant about her but I don't feel like that it's really worth it.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 16, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> she swears constantly



I for one prefer constant swearing over constant high rising terminal.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 16, 2010)

She must have a negative IQ. Oh my god, I feel bad for her. She is so poor in her brain. Persons like these makes me sad.

When I was 11 I was still childish, and she acts like she were 18. :fp


----------



## Faz (Jul 16, 2010)

You're just jealous. lmaono


----------



## Innocence (Jul 16, 2010)

She doesn't seem that serious to me, just some wannabe goth, who thinks she's cool.

If you think the swearing is unusual, hang around more high-end primary schoolers ("elementary")


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

brunson said:


> Where's Jim when you need him??? http://www.youtube.com/kerligirl13#p/a/u/0/dE0hqynMkTg


IJM

anyway, [rage] pretty much sums it up.

Also,
Her phone number: 1 352 465 5180 or 1(630) 253-5066
found in the comments.

Someone gogogo troll!
(Hell, I'm not doing that - bad idea. )


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> You're just jealous. lmaono



Got me


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 16, 2010)

I remember when camwhores were worth watching.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I remember when camwhores were worth watching.
> ~Catherine Wayne~


<3


----------



## aronpm (Jul 16, 2010)

****ing Boxxy.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 16, 2010)

I remember that one time, 4chan on this forum (or as he used to be known "cubes=life") made a fake account pretending to be Boxxy


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> I remember that one time, 4chan on this forum (or as he used to be known "cubes=life") made a fake account pretending to be Boxxy


Shhhhhh!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 16, 2010)

lol. Her account got hacked on youtube. and her tumblrs gone.


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes said:


> She must have a negative IQ. Oh my god, I feel bad for her. She is so poor in her brain. Persons like these makes me sad.
> 
> When I was 11 I was still childish, and she acts like she were 18. :fp



so she has to pay rent to her parents and phone bills and has to go to work


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 16, 2010)

She did the opposite of what you were supposed to do. That's what CUtuber did and what that ginger kid did. Freaked out, go attention, trolled, etc. However, boxxy was smart and never "freaked" out like a monkey yelling and crying and what not.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not going to watch any of her videos so she doesn't get another view. But from what I can see is that you've lost your hope in humanity in way that doesn't make sense. This umm..... corrupted, possibly mislead but otherwise effed up, girl is after attention.And your giving her exactly she wants.All the people complaining about her should just STOP WATCHING HER VIDEOS AND GIVING THIS LITTLE POSER MORE ATTENTION THAN SHE DESEREVES.Oh and what she's doing is completely human-like.You can't say that you've never wanted attention at any time in your life. This girl is doing exactly that but going to extremes to get it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 16, 2010)

Her YT account is hakced now (i think) and now her vids are gone. Besides one.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 16, 2010)

Can't see any videos what so ever on her channel


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 16, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I remember when camwhores were worth watching.



BOXXY I LOVE YOU.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 16, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when camwhores were worth watching.
> ...



Everyone loves Boxxy. =D


----------



## aronpm (Jul 17, 2010)

Because I back-traced it! And you've been reported to the cyber police!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Because I back-traced it! And you've been reported to the cyber police!



consequences will never be the same.

Also Boxxy > *


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 17, 2010)

Lol. She closed her account.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Lol. She closed her account.


aww, I was just starting to enjoy this.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 17, 2010)

4Chan said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > This actually reminds me of;
> ...



Yesss. Copper cab was the man. I subscribed to him. He was hilarious. "oh yea! Well I don't even freaking care! I don't care!" but yet he's screaming the whole time. Amazing. 




TheMachanga said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



Yes. BOXXXXY!!


----------

